# PCC from Hyderabad,India?



## OZBOY83 (Nov 25, 2013)

Guys,

I am from Hyderabad,India looking to apply for PCC. But people at the PSK Begumpet are asking for a letter from CO?..Should i wait for the CO to ask me for a PCC or is there any other way?..thanks!


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

it depends man,, same thing happen to me... now no way wait till CO


----------



## Allanki (Sep 12, 2013)

jayptl said:


> it depends man,, same thing happen to me... now no way wait till CO


I have applied in ameerpet hyderabad before CO is assigned to me and got PCC without any issues.


----------



## OZBOY83 (Nov 25, 2013)

Allanki said:


> I have applied in ameerpet hyderabad before CO is assigned to me and got PCC without any issues.


When did you apply and how did they not ask you for a CO letter?


----------



## praskr (Mar 4, 2013)

I had applied and got pcc from Begumpet hyd psk .. you need to submit the visa application summary and acknowledgement letter that you get once you pay your visa fee.


----------



## ntan (May 18, 2013)

Hi

I have applied for PCC at Ameerpet PSK on 20th Dec 2013. 
Passport Officer referred for Police Verification as my passport was renewed 5 years back and the current address(Hyderabad) is different from address present on Passport. 

I did not receive any communication from local PS till now. Today, I visited the PS and a receptionist gave a person's contact number who handles all the Police Verification in this area. 

I called him and he says he didnt receive any file without me mentioning the file number. I was surprised. I asked him if i need to followup with Commisioner's office for my file...he is not sure. He says a designated person will reach me when file is received.

Did any one face similar situation..kindly share your thoughts how to approach/proceed further as there is no development from 2 weeks.

Thanks in advance


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

ntan said:


> Hi
> 
> I have applied for PCC at Ameerpet PSK on 20th Dec 2013.
> Passport Officer referred for Police Verification as my passport was renewed 5 years back and the current address(Hyderabad) is different from address present on Passport.
> ...


Hi

After applying in the PSK your file goes to the local police station for background verification if the PSK does not have it.
Then the local police station contacts you, visit your location. You are then invited at the police station to sign few papers and give them so called fees which is not legal. This is to ensure that they send your file back in time.
Now from here your file travels to the CID office for further verification. In some cities it also goes to commissioner office.
Once the CID grants the approval, the file is not sent to commissioner office and from there it comes back to PSK for issuing PCC.
This process took 2 months for me but finally I got the much needed certificate.

In case if you have any adverse report on your name then your file goes to Passport Head office instead of PSK. You have to then meet the Assistant RPO there with all the details of the case and then he decides whether you are eligible for the grant or not.

If this is the case, you will never come to know from the authorities. You have to visit them to check if the file is gone to the head office by any chance.

So in case if your file has not been received by the PSK......where is it?
I had the same issue so I met the RPO at the Mumbai PSK and he helped me to identify the file location by checking the database.

Try again and see if someone can help you at the PSK.

Regards
Amit


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

OZBOY83 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am from Hyderabad,India looking to apply for PCC. But people at the PSK Begumpet are asking for a letter from CO?..Should i wait for the CO to ask me for a PCC or is there any other way?..thanks!


You can visit PSK which is giving PCC without CO letter. No appointment is required for PCC so you can directly walk into the PSK


----------



## ntan (May 18, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> Hi
> 
> After applying in the PSK your file goes to the local police station for background verification if the PSK does not have it.
> Then the local police station contacts you, visit your location. You are then invited at the police station to sign few papers and give them so called fees which is not legal. This is to ensure that they send your file back in time.
> ...


Thanks Amit..for a detailed reply.
I received an acknowledgement on the date of PCC application mentioning local Police Station name and "Commissioner of Police, Hyderabad City" under District Police Headquarter. I guess the file takes Commissioner of Police route instead of CID atleast in Hyderabad. 

So my next step of action is visit PSK, to track the file location. do we need to take any appointment for this at PSK or just walkin? After that visit the Commissioner of Police Office, Hyd. Is that correct?

Also, to my knowledge and as far as I know, there is no adverse report against me. But need to confirm with local PS though. 

Will post once I get an update. 

Regards
Naveen


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

ntan said:


> Hi
> 
> I have applied for PCC at Ameerpet PSK on 20th Dec 2013.
> Passport Officer referred for Police Verification as my passport was renewed 5 years back and the current address(Hyderabad) is different from address present on Passport.
> ...


Hi Naveen,

Did you apply for PCC before the CO was assigned??..Couple of months back my friend was asked for a letter from CO to apply for PCC at Begumpet PSK.At which PSK did you apply for the PCC?


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

ntan said:


> Thanks Amit..for a detailed reply.
> I received an acknowledgement on the date of PCC application mentioning local Police Station name and "Commissioner of Police, Hyderabad City" under District Police Headquarter. I guess the file takes Commissioner of Police route instead of CID atleast in Hyderabad.
> 
> So my next step of action is visit PSK, to track the file location. do we need to take any appointment for this at PSK or just walkin? After that visit the Commissioner of Police Office, Hyd. Is that correct?
> ...


No need to take an appointment. PSK allows walkin for queries like this at a specific time. In Mumbai PSK it is between 4 to 5 excluding Wednesday. Check with them about the timings before you go. You can visit commissioner office once you know for sure the file is there.

Amit


----------



## ntan (May 18, 2013)

bravokal said:


> Hi Naveen,
> 
> Did you apply for PCC before the CO was assigned??..Couple of months back my friend was asked for a letter from CO to apply for PCC at Begumpet PSK.At which PSK did you apply for the PCC?


Hi bravokal,

Yes. I applied for PCC before CO allocation at Ameerpet PSK.
I have carried copy of "IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received" and "IMMI Visa Application Summary" documents along with the required docs. These two docs are received at your registered mail after successful payment of fee.

File passed to the following counters at PSK:

Reception -> Counter A -> B -> APO -> B -> C -> Referred to Police Check
Reception asked for proof of visa application. The above two docs were sufficient. B referred to APO for further enquiry(may be the lady was not sure of this visa). APO asked me what type of visa I have applied for. That's only the question from APO. Officer at C counter asked to visit PSK ofter an sms is received on my registered mobile.

After that no communication from local PS. I will visit PSK as Amit suggested to enquire about the file.

Thanks
Naveen


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

ntan said:


> Hi bravokal,
> 
> Yes. I applied for PCC before CO allocation at Ameerpet PSK.
> I have carried copy of "IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received" and "IMMI Visa Application Summary" documents along with the required docs. These two docs are received at your registered mail after successful payment of fee.
> ...



Ok thanks!!..goodluck with your entire process!!


----------



## bennymangan (Jun 20, 2013)

*hi*

I would like to know whether pcc attestation is required from Delhi?


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

bennymangan said:


> I would like to know whether pcc attestation is required from Delhi?


Why will you attest pcc? Original copy needs to be sent or did I misunderstood?

Amit


----------



## imrukhan81 (Sep 29, 2013)

ntan said:


> Hi bravokal,
> 
> Yes. I applied for PCC before CO allocation at Ameerpet PSK.
> I have carried copy of "IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received" and "IMMI Visa Application Summary" documents along with the required docs. These two docs are received at your registered mail after successful payment of fee.
> ...


Did you get any mail ?
I mean which police station did PSK referred your file to?


----------



## ntan (May 18, 2013)

imrukhan81 said:


> Did you get any mail ?
> I mean which police station did PSK referred your file to?


An update...the file goes to Special Branch and it will not go to your local police station. There is a PPV cell in Saifabad Police Commissioner Office. There, the file is assigned to a police officer who visits you.



Thanks
Naveen


----------



## imrukhan81 (Sep 29, 2013)

Though this is not correct thread, Just need some information.

Can we go for medicals before CO allocation?
How to get HAP ID?
There are 2 clinics in HYDERABAD. Which is good one ?
"GYD Diagnostic and Reference Laboratories" OR "Centre for Migration Medicine" 

please share your experience.


----------



## pavan29km (Dec 19, 2013)

Day1
I applied online for PCC(₹500), got appointment on day-2, gave my current passport for address proof.

Day2
Arrived at PSK(Tolichowki-Hyd). Was asked for a written letter and all other details. Provided this and also mentioned that PCC is a pre-requisite to apply for Aus Work/Study Visa permit. Received token. Went in through regular A=>B=> Counters.
Took regular time of 2+ hrs. No other questions asked. Came out with ACK.
....
Day6(Sunday afternoon)
Received a call from a Police officer from special branch for the PCC verification. He asked me to keep following documents ready with copies:
1-yr Bank Statement, ID proof, residence proof, company ID card other similar documents.
After another two calls, he arrived in the evening, took the documents, verified with originals, took signatures etc. Requested two neighbors as witness along with their ID proof verification and signature and mobile numbers.
After all's done, asked for some appreciation while leaving, I hesitated initially but looking at the situation and speedy process gave him ₹100. He laughed in a disappointed way and said its insufficient. Asked him frankly that I had no clue and he should tell me the amount he had in mind. He asked me ₹500. I refused and started negotiating. He described how the money gets split etc. Finally I had to shell out the latter amount and laid the matter to rest in my mind. Sigh!

Day8-Late night
I received an SMS saying that my PCC was ready and to be collected from the same PSK I applied after submitting the ACK, the SMS and current PASSPORT.

I reached the PSK after a couple of days as I was quite busy with my current work by around ~5pm-ish thinking its just a document pickup. Was sent back to arrive early in the day.

I came back again after several days delay to my personal reasons. Reached PSK at 10.55am.
Submitted the ACK + Passport. It went in for APO1 verification/signature.
11.25am I received the ACK+Passport back along with a token.
Went in to the "C1" counter directly which showed my token (luckily)immediately as I entered. Got the PCC form and was sent to "C4" empty counter to stamping. Waited here for another 15 mins. A sub-officer came and stamped my PASSPORT and PCC form and took back the ACK.
Went to exit counter, got another ACK in exchange of the token. Came out of PSK at around 12-ish with my PCC in hand duly dated on the day of granting.

All this done with only my state of applying for ACS and given IELTS and waiting for results from both of them.

HTH. Cheers!


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

pavan29km said:


> All this done with only my state of applying for ACS and given IELTS and waiting for results from both of them.
> 
> HTH. Cheers!


Hi Pavan

I'm from Hyd too. Thanks for your great detailed post.

Btw, I didn't understand what you meant in the quote above. Did you apply for eVisa yet or are you still waiting for filing your EOI. Can you update your signature with your current status? Also, if possible ping me your email/phone number so that we can discuss and help each other for anything.

Thanks


----------



## pavan29km (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi lovetosmack,

You can send me a direct message here on expatforum and we can exchange our further details. I have not yet filed my EOI.
As of today I have given my IELTS and initiated my ACS processing and waiting for their respective outcomes(Have updated my signature similar to your format to enable clarity).


----------

